
Pea whistle steganography - gvb
http://www.windytan.com/2015/10/pea-whistle-steganography.html
======
jszymborski
This is so cool! I can definitely see this overlayed with some football video
and not noticing anything (although I wonder how hard it would be to isolate
the whistle from background noise... I guess isolating that frequency wouldn't
be that hard)

I know it sounds silly, but I sort of wish he posted what the pea whistle
sounded like without any encoded data, just for reference. I know we've all
heard a pea whistle, but I still would like to play both sequentially and try
to see if I detected a difference.

~~~
windytan
Thanks, I've added the original sound file now.

~~~
jszymborski
oops, and I got the gender wrong... your blog is the bees knees!

